# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

_____________________________
*
Answers will appear in this grid.*








*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

I promise that the clues won't be hard.


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

David H said:


> I promise that the clues won't be hard.


Not hard? I can't do any of them! My brain's obviously seized up over Christmas.


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> Not hard? I can't do any of them! My brain's obviously seized up over Christmas.


Try 2 across Mongeral is a c....b...

No more clues yet!


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

2. Crossbred?


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> 2. Crossbred?


Yes well done (Now that wasn't too hard)


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

4. Artifice?


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> 4. Artifice?


No - but it is an Elegant idea ........ (damn I said no more clues)


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2017)

*Clue Time:

Have given the first and last letter of each word.*


----------



## Robin (Jan 11, 2017)

10 Buffa
3. Yucky
9. Artificial
4. Elegance

6. Alexia?


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2017)

Robin said:


> 10 Buffa
> 3. Yucky
> 9. Artificial
> 4. Elegance
> ...


Well done all correct (so easy when you have clues)


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks like nobody knows the answers to the last 4 

A little more time and I'll give the answers.


----------



## Contused (Jan 11, 2017)

7: vacuate


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2017)

Contused said:


> 7: vacuate


Well done Contused.


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2017)

*GIVEN
1 Down
8 Down
5 Across*


----------



## Robin (Jan 12, 2017)

David! Where do you find these things! Just googled tanate, for the benefit of my education, and discovered it's a Mexican slang word for certain bits of male anatomy. Almost spilt my coffee!


----------



## David H (Jan 15, 2017)

Robin said:


> David! Where do you find these things! Just googled tanate, for the benefit of my education, and discovered it's a Mexican slang word for certain bits of male anatomy. Almost spilt my coffee!


http://www.gleegrid.com/dictionary/word/Tanate/155718


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 15, 2017)

Which gives rise to the question, did you not consult Wiki and look at the disambiguation, Robin? It's not like you to find the naughty stuff.


----------



## Robin (Jan 15, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Which gives rise to the question, did you not consult Wiki and look at the disambiguation, Robin? It's not like you to find the naughty stuff.


Just sayin'- the Urban Dictionary definition came up on Google way ahead of the one that said it was a wild animal!


----------

